# Award Info for Phrag. Sunset Glow?



## Heather (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey all, 

I'm wondering if anyone has the specs on awarded Phrag. Sunset Glows? My friend Rich has one and is wondering how his dimensions compare. 

Thanks in advance!
(I'll share his photo over on our FB page as well.)


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 22, 2014)

There are at least 10 awards. Average over all of them is 11.7cm horizontal spread, almost 8 cm vertical. They all have excellent color.

Can't judge anything without a picture (or even with a picture, really)... If it came to me I'd want to see size somewhere near that average, bigger is better but I don't care about size much. Color would be more important than size, and nice symmetrical parts. I think I'd also want to see more than one flower, or at least one flower and several buds. None of that notchy dracula fang stuff.


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Rob! I'll pass it along.


----------



## abax (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you Heather. I told Rich someone here would know the size or would
know where Rich could find it. I think it's a beautiful flower!


----------

